# New to the boards I'm excited!



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm new here. A bit about me is: I have been snowboarding for a better part of 20yrs and can't live without it. I am the founder of a private snowboard training practice here in the North East also known as the great Ice coast...and yeah! Let talk snow...and of course snowboarding...Nice to meet u all! Shred 4 life...


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

snowboardcoach said:


> I'm new here. A bit about me is: I have been snowboarding for a better part of 20yrs and can't live without it. I am the founder of a private snowboard training practice here in the North East also known as the great Ice coast...and yeah! Let talk snow...and of course snowboarding...Nice to meet u all! Shred 4 life...


Nice dude, welcome to the hang out. I'm an ice coast shredder new to the boards as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah new hampshire ;o
where are you riding this winter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I ride mostly out of LOON and Sunday River, and spend most nights in the park at Gunstock. I live on the seacoast so its all within an easy 2hrs drive.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm celebrating a 20 year affair with snowboarding myself.  I started on the Ice Coast but woke up and moved.:laugh:

If you run into an ski instructor named Lenny, tell him "hi" for me. I don't know what possessed him to pick up and move to Loon over the summer. Maybe the bumps on Outhouse finally made him crack.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll have to look em up. I had a stint out west and loved it ,but then moved to Japan and that ruined everything, then moved back home to NH. I take trips for clients once in while out west..and have a ton of fun in hero snow....You know you take a ice coast shred and put em out west and the bar get raised by the hero snow...Here we have the fear...out there its like balls to the wall booooyah snow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

ah, I used to ride at loon, but i'm going stratton/okemo/sunapee this year.
I live in Exeter, but goto school at keene, so there's some diff stuff closer than what i've been riding


----------

